# Issues with water flow and overheating/low pressure Quickmill Vetrano 2b evo



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

I've had my machine from new for about 9 months. Not had any problems with it until recently. I use it every day and for the first 3 months with distilled water and the rest of the time with a Peak water filter. I back flush with water after every brew and with a machine cleaner once a month.

At first occasionally when the water tank ran empty during a brew it would then not autofill the coffee boiler from the newly filled tank without switching it off and letting it cool down. This happened only if I hadn't realised the tank was low before brewing. It then started to sound a little 'noisier' than usual when brewing and/or auto filling but was still functioning fine. A couple of days ago it ran dry during a brew and wouldn't refill or come to pressure afterwards. I turned it off, cooled it down but it still wouldn't rectify. It's allowing some water through but only gets to a max of 2 bars of pressure, I've tried running through a descaler to no avail. It's not on occasion overheating i.e the PID is set to 92 degrees, it will sometimes heat up to 98 and so I turn it off. Any ideas? It's supposedly still covered by the 2 year warranty although the company I bought it off of have just suggested de scaling it and nothing more.... I have some videos but they're too large to attach!

If anyone has any suggestions I'd be really grateful.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

I am not familiar with your machine but being a dual boiler one thing I do remember is that before first use I had to prime the brew boiler until I got water coming out of the brew head. From what you are saying it seems that you have the pump (vibratory if I am not mistaken) running but nothing comes out of the brew head? Even with the portafilter not in place? Can you try to prime the brew boiler again as if you have just bought the machine?

When this happens are both boilers switched on? If yes, can you switch the steam boiler off and try again?

The noise points out in some air being inside the boiler and the recent "dry run" might have worsened the situation. If the water you have used has been soft/bottle then I do not expect such a massive scale up to build over 9 months.

Someone with your machine might have the information you need.


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

Hi John, Thanks for replying. It's a rotary pump I believe so usually really quiet! Water will flow without the portafilter, I usually prime the brew head every time I switch it on after hearing it start to fill. Usually you just hear the water being drawn in, now I just hear a load of noise and the water not flowing properly through. I'll see if the issue is the same without the steam boiler switched on (which is coming to pressure fine btw) and I'll upload the videos to YouTube and link them.


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

I think it's basically a dual boiler, rotary pump Verona with PID.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

If you hear such noise and the flow is not as it should be there might be either air being trapped or the solenoid is partially blocked. The machine being under warranty you would need to work with the guys who sold you the machine to prevent voiding your warranty I am afraid.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The not refilling could be because the float in the water tank is sticking or clingin go the side of the tank. I have a Verona and had the float stick on occasions.

Take a look in the tank and make sure the float is up against the metal pin / screw in the top of the metal cage.

It is not wise to let the tank go too low as rotary pumps do not like to be run dry=serious damage, occasionally / by accident is understandable NOT TOO FREQUENT/ ROUTINELY . Follow the instructions and do a new machine prime.

Once the machine has reached the PID set tem it should stay reasonably stable.

Do you use the service / steam boiler ? do you occasionally run some water off to refresh the water in the service boiler ?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

A rotary pump needs a larger pool of water or daily topping up the tank. I used to run a machine from a 10 l container positioned in a cupboard. Your machine is plumbable and if not a big issue you would be better off plumbing it.


----------



## TheCoffeeBee (May 20, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> The not refilling could be because the float in the water tank is sticking or clingin go the side of the tank. I have a Verona and had the float stick on occasions.
> 
> Take a look in the tank and make sure the float is up against the metal pin / screw in the top of the metal cage.
> 
> ...


 I frequently run water off as I warm my cup with it before brewing. I haven't had any issues with the steam boiler at all. There isn't a float inside the water tank, no metal cage etc. There's an alarm if I remove the water tank but it generally doesn't notify me if it runs out of water aside from the noise when brewing and a drop in pressure.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is there a spring or pressure plate under the tank ? is it sticking ?


----------

